# New Version Of Our Forum



## Gizmo (24/7/14)

This new version of our forum has some serious changes.

Give me an hour or 2 to make it look as close I can to the old version.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (24/7/14)

Please don't change the font though, it looks awesome. 

edit: Helvetica, if I'm not mistaken

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## kevkev (24/7/14)

I think it looks great, maybe just make the font size a bit smaller. Looks goood!


----------



## Alex (24/7/14)

kevkev said:


> I think it looks great, maybe just make the font size a bit smaller. Looks goood!


 
Not smaller

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## kevkev (24/7/14)

Alex said:


> Not smaller


 
Okay


----------



## Al3x (24/7/14)

Looking great @Gizmo I like the new one better

edit- and I like the buttons on the side to go down is an improvement I am going to be using a lot

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Riaz (24/7/14)

i also like the fact that the tabs at the top are now visible even when you're at the bottom of a page

you dont have to click the arrow to get to the top of the page to navigate elsewhere

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Metal Liz (24/7/14)

Nice one Gizmo, you're doing a great job

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (24/7/14)

Hot damn, the whole site just got a lot better looking 2 seconds ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonez007 (24/7/14)

Looks nice! However, the footer shows 'custom link' instead of the retailers names


----------



## Gizmo (24/7/14)

This will all be fixed.. Just analyzing the changes.


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/14)

It looks super so far, everything is AWESOME 

​

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (24/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> It looks super so far, everything is AWESOME
> 
> View attachment 8503​


Everything is cool when you work as a team

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Bonez007 (24/7/14)

@Gizmo, i have a small, silly issue. At the home screen, when i click for it to load, everything comes up and i am able to scroll up and down, but a few seconds later the page moves up as if an image or banner at the top of the page just loaded, and i end up clicking the wrong link. I am using an ipad and safari browser, if that makes a difference.


----------



## annemarievdh (24/7/14)

Thank you @Gizmo for doing so much for us bunch of weirdo forumites. It does look good, and is practical

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (24/7/14)

The onley thing I miss is the Ecigssa banner on the top.


----------



## annemarievdh (24/7/14)

And thank you its back


----------



## shabbar (24/7/14)

annemarievdh said:


> The onley thing I miss is the Ecigssa banner on the top.


you should have asked for something bigger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/7/14)

Looks awesome 
Thank you!


----------



## Gizmo (24/7/14)

Any issues please let me know. As for the ipad issue, I will investigate.


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/14)

clicking on a notification, when the page loads I must scroll up one click to see the post, it gets cut off by the blue toolbar. (Chrome on PC)

also, my profile button on the toolbar at the top right shows my pic and *Bumbl...* (not a big pain, just sayin')


----------



## annemarievdh (24/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> clicking on a notification, when the page loads I must scroll up one click to see the post, it gets cut off by the blue toolbar. (Chrome on PC)
> 
> also, my profile button on the toolbar at the top right shows my pic and *Bumbl...* (not a big pain, just sayin')


 
I alsow have crome on my laptop and does the same with the post.

But

I think the Profile button thingie is suppose to look like that mine just shows pic and *annem... *It looks right like that to me

And

I just realized at my Info on the right of my post it doesnt show my location anymore and a couple of other things are missing,


----------



## Mike (24/7/14)

Anyone else getting this on mobile?


----------



## Silverbear (24/7/14)

Love the new look @Gizmo, still testing on all of my platforms.

Thanks dude


----------



## Andre (24/7/14)

I like it so far, thank you.

Location now missing, as someone mentioned.

The "New Posts" list is now very big fonts, which makes for a lot of scrolling.

Whilst I am at it - trophy points are not adding any real value imo and only takes up space. Maybe that can be removed.


----------



## Gizmo (24/7/14)

Mike said:


> View attachment 8508
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting this on mobile?


 
I will make sure these are responsive, let me just get the layout down.

As for location I will put it back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (24/7/14)

yeah the one scroll up to view latest reply is a pita

lucky for me i have a short nickname, so my full name shows

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (24/7/14)

Andre said:


> I like it so far, thank you.
> 
> The "New Posts" list is now very big fonts, which makes for a lot of scrolling.


 
Ah, see my browser was at 110 %, so not that big in the font department as I thought - my bad.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (24/7/14)

Hi @Gizmo
Great that you are always making improvements. Well done!

I preferred the previous font to this one
I found it easier to read with the serifs

Maybe its just me and I will get used to this one over time...

Change is never easy on my eyes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (24/7/14)

looks great so far!!


----------



## Riaz (24/7/14)

when clicking the back button, it defaults to the middle of the home page- where the shoutbox is


----------



## Silver (24/7/14)

Hi @Gizmo 

I noticed that members' *locations* are not appearing under their avatars

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @Gizmo
> 
> I noticed that members' *locations* are not appearing under their avatars


and ratings, I'm sure these will be back in a bit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (24/7/14)

When I open a new post the blue bar is over part of the message and I need to scroll up a bit to se the last message.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/14)

TylerD said:


> When I open a new post the blue bar is over part of the message and I need to scroll up a bit to se the last message.


check out my post on the top of this page (page 2)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Harryssss (24/7/14)

Looks great & the yellow notice box is eye catching

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/7/14)

Mike said:


> View attachment 8508
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting this on mobile?


 
I posted in this thread without even posting!! 

Thanks @Gizmo , Looks Great!!


----------



## Bonez007 (24/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> Any issues please let me know. As for the ipad issue, I will investigate.



It seems to be better now on the ipad. I think my browser just needed to cache the new page. But it takes longer to load now, as if the CSS or Scripts are taking long to load. most content shows up, just the avatar pics, and some buttons like the 'like, agree' button bar loads way later. And takes very long to post replies.


----------



## Rooigevaar (24/7/14)

Make the font Comic Sans!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> Make the font Comic Sans!


or this one, I love the retro look

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (24/7/14)

Gizmo get some member with Paint Shop skills to make you a banner .. ECIGS SA .. Here we do it in the clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (24/7/14)

no joy on mobile , have to zoom the page in !


----------



## Baverz (24/7/14)

Not mobile friendly


----------



## annemarievdh (24/7/14)

It works fine on tapatalk 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Derick (24/7/14)

TylerD said:


> When I open a new post the blue bar is over part of the message and I need to scroll up a bit to se the last message.


ha, the blue bar was over this message


----------



## andro (24/7/14)

Is not cool on iphone or ipad . Actually look really messy


----------



## Gizmo (24/7/14)

andro said:


> Is not cool on iphone or ipad . Actually look really messy


 
I am aware of that, just need to make the banners responsive. I will get that working before the end of next week.


----------



## andro (24/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> I am aware of that, just need to make the banners responsive. I will get that working before the end of next week.


Cool man . Always loving ecigssa


----------



## Alex (24/7/14)

Other than the banners, it looks good on the iphone. Also seems much faster.


----------



## Mike (24/7/14)

Give the man some time to get the kinks worked out guys! It's one thing to point out the issues, but lets at least wait until it's complete before we criticise

Reactions: Like 3


----------

